# Stolen mac computer.



## supereggie (Sep 6, 2005)

What kind of trouble will I get into if I buy stolen computers. There is a guy who wants to sell me an apple laptop at a quite cheap price. I am having a feeling that the computer was a stolen.

thanks,


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You wouldn't happen to be in Ottawa would you?


----------



## supereggie (Sep 6, 2005)

Montreal


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

What is the machine and how much does he want for it?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Technically speaking, you can't get in trouble if you buy a product that is stolen, but don't know that it is stolen. However, if the authorities end up coming to get it later down the road, you are required to turn it over. If, however, you _know_ it's stolen (by some piece of evidence), and still purchase it, you are breaking the law by willingly purchasing known-stolen equipment.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Buying stolen goods is a serious criminal offence. It gives you a record and is disrespectful to decent people out there whose goods are stolen to feed this black market.

If you suspect the machine is stolen, do the decent thing and contact the police. I can't believe anyone would even consider seeking advice on such a clear cut ethical and legal issue.

Give your head shake!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

supereggie said:


> What kind of trouble will I get into if I buy stolen computers. There is a guy who wants to sell me an apple laptop at a quite cheap price. I am having a feeling that the computer was a stolen.
> 
> thanks,


Regardless of the law, if you have a feeling that it is stolen, then it is up to your own moral compass as to whether or not you should buy it... and given the fact that you're mulling it over and wondering whether or not you'll get in trouble for it (read: get away with it), and given the fact that you're not outright passing on the offer the moment you suspected it was stolen with no need to even ask us, here, you should realize that you have put on display for all of us to see that your moral compass might be somewhat askew. This could impact on your standing here at ehMac, making it difficult for you to interact with members _and especially for members to trust you if you're trying to sell something in the classifieds_.

And besides, it's bad karma.

Think deeply about this... meanwhile, we'll be left wondering about you...


----------



## supereggie (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. Actually I already took an advice from an ehmac member before you guys replied. By the way, I don't see anything related with my moral compass or something. What I need is advice like what Lars said. Apparently, the seller didnt tell me "Dude, I have a stolen laptop, do you want to buy it?" I suspected because the seller refused to provide me the serial number and the receipt of purchase. I remember someone told me never buy a used laptop without the original receipt. 
Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## supereggie (Sep 6, 2005)

Buying used computers from online community is wild. I just wanted to know what could happen to me if I accidently bought something which could be stolen.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

what's done is done... but I'm glad you're passing on it. Deep Blue's post was spot on, btw.

You know, there may not at all even be a laptop at the other end of this offer. No serial number, and an unbelievable price. Can I take some guesses, here?

1) Is the seller not local to you?

2) Is the seller specifying a Western Union money transfer?

This whole deal you came across could be a scam.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

supereggie said:


> Buying used computers from online community is wild. I just wanted to know what could happen to me if I accidently bought something which could be stolen.


People have creative imaginations and if your vague, their imaginations fill in the rest!


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

Kosh said:


> People have creative imaginations and if your vague, their imaginations fill in the rest!


We'll said.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I was reading on some forum, not sure where, but I think on "red flag deals". Some one was buying a laptop for a dirt cheap price. I'm like 99.9% in was in montreal. The buyer and seller met up, however when the buyer showed, the seller had a gun, and robbed the buyer of all of his money. I think he got away with around $1500 or more. 

I don't remember the story exactly, but I know the buyer got robbed though. 

So buyer beware, and check for feedback from sellers. btw, why don't we have a feedback section here on ehmac, so we know who is a trust worthy seller, and who is not. 

Anyways, just be careful of what you buy. If its too good to be true, usually it is.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

That's why meets should be very public places.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

phuviano said:


> btw, why don't we have a feedback section here on ehmac, so we know who is a trust worthy seller, and who is not.


We do. Go into the Classifieds section and select an item. If you click on the sellers name it brings up an info screen on the seller and shows you his stats right there with positive and negative ratings.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> We do. Go into the Classifieds section and select an item. If you click on the sellers name it brings up an info screen on the seller and shows you his stats right there with positive and negative ratings.


Except... often there is no history on the seller, and the comments are just that -- random comments like "wow what a sweet machine, I wish I could afford it" - not evaluations of the seller's completed transactions. It would be better if the Classifieds ALSO told you how long the seller has been a member of ehMac and how many posts they have on the forum side.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

There have been a couple Mac's stolen from Long and McQuades in the GTA in the last few months...we had a G5 PowerMAC walk out some how...we're still shakin our heads on that one. We have the serials logged and what not.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Except... often there is no history on the seller, and the comments are just that -- random comments like "wow what a sweet machine, I wish I could afford it" - not evaluations of the seller's completed transactions. It would be better if the Classifieds ALSO told you how long the seller has been a member of ehMac and how many posts they have on the forum side.


I'm not talking about the comments on the ads, if you click on the persons name when in the Classifieds, you get info on the person as a seller, it doesn't bring you to the members list.

You see this on the right:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

What Vexel stated.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And you have folks like WorldIRC who put feedback links in their signature, some dating back to 2002!

Having lots of posts and great feedback helps, and when in doubt, ask. Ask publicly when you want to. There are lots of people who will help judge the merits of a sale without being too judgemental.

Check ehMax's suggestions in each classifieds section, and follow them.

Although people with no feedback have to start somewhere, there is no compelling reason why you need to be the first person they sell to.

And be mindful of all of the cautionary tales.

http://www.howardforums.com/announcement.php?f=64
http://www.howardforums.com/announcement.php?f=64


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Positive feedback and secure terms of sale really help but once that is established, your key is contacting the buyer/seller via telephone. Asking certain questions and getting certain answers will tell you a lot about the potential buyer/seller. Even the way the questions are answered will give you indications of honesty.


----------

